
MMO Scale Games Made Easy with Aether Engine and UE4 - aderiz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPrueaGwi2U
======
aderiz
5 months ago @paddygord built an OpenGL prototype
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550922)

At GDC this week we announced Aether Engine - an MMO scale simulation engine
built on HadeanOS that integrates with any game engine (UE4 in demo video) - a
dedicated bare metal operating system which removes the need for bloated
middleware. We're currently in alpha an looking for participants to be part of
a closed beta in the near future.

